# polishing H2O



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

How about a whole house filter, with a quiet one 4000, pump as a driver for polishing?
Any thoughts?
Has any one drilled holes near the top of a pick-up tube for flood insurance? Seems that it would break the siphon action if something went wrong, or would the pump over ride it?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I tihink a diatom filter would actually polish, remove micron size particulate, which is not something a whole house filter would be as effective at. They still make the Vortex Diatom filter. http://www.diatomfilter.com/index.htm


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

planenut007 said:


> How about a whole house filter, with a quiet one 4000, pump as a driver for polishing?
> Any thoughts?
> Has any one drilled holes near the top of a pick-up tube for flood insurance? Seems that it would break the siphon action if something went wrong, or would the pump over ride it?


Many have just this kind of set-up..some run24/7, while others use them just for occasional polishing.
As these systems run from intake tubes, pump, filter, return with no siphion involved, nor anything open to air(just like a canister filter)..other than plumbing leakage or burst hose, there is no chance of a flood.
I would add shutoff valves to intake and output of the filter so the cartridge could be changed with a minimum of water spilliage.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Diatom looks good, also looks loud.
I believe I can build a whole house type for round $90.
Found the quiet one 4000 for $ 46.88 at petsmart online, whole house for $20, at Home Depot.
Thanks all for input, Every one here at this site is very helpful always thx again.


----------



## ccla (Feb 2, 2009)

Mcdaphnia said:


> I tihink a diatom filter would actually polish, remove micron size particulate, which is not something a whole house filter would be as effective at. They still make the Vortex Diatom filter. http://www.diatomfilter.com/index.htm


Does anybody have experience with these filters? Do they work? How often do you have to replace the filter powder? How much maintenance? How loud?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

ccla said:


> Mcdaphnia said:
> 
> 
> > I tihink a diatom filter would actually polish, remove micron size particulate, which is not something a whole house filter would be as effective at. They still make the Vortex Diatom filter. http://www.diatomfilter.com/index.htm
> ...


 Yes I have used them for years. They are great for displays, like weekend fish shows and tank maintenance companies. They not only remove floating particulates but also free swimming parasites and harmful bacteria that tend to be free swimming while not affecting the bioactive bacterial film in a tank.

You replace the powder each time you use them. They are not continuous filter units. If there is a extremely cloudy tank, or a deeply green water tank from algae, the water flow will nearly stop when the powder clogs up. If the tanks are "normal", you can move it from one to the next before having to recharge the filter. Maintenance is basically remembering to clean and rinse out the filter before putting it away. If you leave a bunch of gunk in there for days, it will turn black and smell. Putting a thin film of vasoline on the rubber O-ring may help it last longer.

They make less noise than most muffin fans on computer towers. In fact I have to look at water flow to see if it's on.


----------



## ccla (Feb 2, 2009)

Mcdaphnia said:


> They are not continuous filter units.


Thank you Mcdaphnia,

I missed that part when I was reading the web site.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

ccla said:


> Thank you Mcdaphnia,
> 
> I missed that part when I was reading the web site.


It comes with the term "water polishing" if you think about it. If you remove all particulates to the smallest sizes, the surface of the filter has to clog up and be replaced or include a bypass returning unfiltered water to the tank.

The advantage of the diatom filter is that the filter surface is a layer that can be cleaned off and recharged. The surface area of the Diatom filter is bigger than the whole house micron filters, and there are many charges in a bag of diatom powder. The whole house units are not continuous either, plus are not rechargeable. You have to discard the insert each time it clogs or begins to bypass.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> You have to discard the insert each time it clogs or begins to bypass.


Eau contrer mon frer..these filters can in fact be reused..once the filter becomes fouled, you simply cut away the pleated, or cord wound filter material and are left with a tube, which is held in place by the filter head and cartridge housing..you can wrap these tubes with quilt batting.
Have even heard of usig pvc pipe, cut to length, many holes, wrapped with batting.
This is the same concept as the filter for my pool, which when preassure on the filter housing raises, I pull the filter cartidge and clean it with a garden hose and jet nozzle.
Was going to say something about the cost for a diatom filter, then took a look at ebay..hmmmmmm, more resonable than I had thought( for used that is).


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

A micron filter and a wrap of floss or batting is apples and oranges. The micron filter is mechanical filtration capable of removing fine particles. Batting quickly become a biological filter, contributing to dissolved organics, stained water, and providing a source of nitrates.


----------



## barristan (Oct 19, 2003)

I've made one using a cheap Polypropylene filter from Walmart. Just fit a pump on one end and cap the other end and dump it into your tank. Very cheap and simple. Works great.


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

I run a version of the house filter on my 40 gallon 24/7. Whirlpool has a housing for about 20 bucks that has a bypass valve built into it. You can leave your pump running and simply change the filter cartridge by unscrewing the housing. I have to change my cartridges about every three weeks. I use a quiet one 2200 pump, you don't need a crazy amount of turnover for mechanical filtration.


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's a pic of the whirlpool unit with the bypass valve built in that I mentioned above.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

What would happen if you put diatomaceous earth in a house filter? would the dust simply go through it? Or would it work as a cheap DE filter?
just found some of the powder on clearance at the LFS and had to grab a few packs...


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> would it work as a cheap DE


Hmmmmmmm :-? 
If I had some, would try it..but, truthfully, the available filters for these units do quite a good job.


----------

